# World War 3 is underway



## twistedcables (4 Jan 2009)

It began on or about New Year's 2009.  It began in the Holy Lands - as it is supposed to.  It is acknowledged in the eschatological writings of Jews, Christians and Muslims.

Also, it started the new year in which Obama is to take office - and we've all see how he has been portrayed by the MSM.  Add to that the buzz about 2012 - when Obama should still be in office.  Heck 2012 could mean nothing, gibberish - but worthy to note regardless.

I'm marking this date - and comparing the same to where we stand in 2012 and then post in reply to this message.  

Even IF WW3 were underway, I have no doubt this forum will still be operational...hehe

God Bless


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

twistedcables said:
			
		

> It began on or about New Year's 2009.  It began in the Holy Lands - as it is supposed to.  It is acknowledged in the eschatological writings of Jews, Christians and Muslims.
> 
> Also, it started the new year in which Obama is to take office - and we've all see how he has been portrayed by the MSM.  Add to that the buzz about 2012 - when Obama should still be in office.  Heck 2012 could mean nothing, gibberish - but worthy to note regardless.
> 
> ...





Time to dig out all our books on Nostradamus' predictions ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

I think he needs a refund on whatever he is smoking....


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I think he needs a refund on whatever he is smoking....


No, I think he needs to share!  8)


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2009)

If the Third World War starts, does that mean we'll get more new kit?! Sweet!!!  :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If the Third World War starts, does that mean we'll get more new kit?! Sweet!!!  :threat:



I always was under the impression that WW III would be over before they decided what kit to get.


----------



## Niteshade (4 Jan 2009)

That's saying one of 2 things:

1. That WW3 would be over really really fast.
2. That the supply system moves very very very slow.

Or maybe both.

Nites


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> That's saying one of 2 things:
> 
> 1. That WW3 would be over really really fast.
> 2. That the supply system moves very very very slow.
> ...




1.   If it had gone/does go nuclear/biological/chemical; yes.

2.   Not really the Supply System, but the "Tendering", "Decision Making System" and then the "Manufacturing System".  Quite a long process these days.


----------



## thunderchild (4 Jan 2009)

Albert Einstein said that he didn't know how we would fight WW-3, but he did know how we would fight WW-4..with sticks and stones. ( and it will probably be in the middle east!)


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Jan 2009)

Will the war on terror eventually turn into WW3?


----------



## thunderchild (4 Jan 2009)

Well in terms of time WW-1 was 4years, WW-2 was 6years, the war on terror is in it's 7th year and we still haven't toppled the 2 largest supporters of world terrorism being Iran and Syria I think that it is fair to say that we are on the way to WW-3. None of the major terrorist formations have been destroyed, Al quieda is reformed in Pakistan, Hamas is getting pasted now, Hezbollah is still operating both armed by Iran.  The Taliban is being equipped by Iran, Syria is providing logistics and training.  Neither country has been dealt with directly so the fighting will go on until they are.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2009)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> Well in terms of time WW-1 was 4years, WW-2 was 6years, the war on terror is in it's 7th year and we still haven't toppled the 2 largest supporters of world terrorism being Iran and Syria I think that it is fair to say that we are on the way to WW-3. None of the major terrorist formations have been destroyed, Al quieda is reformed in Pakistan, Hamas is getting pasted now, Hezbollah is still operating both armed by Iran.  The Taliban is being equipped by Iran, Syria is providing logistics and training.  Neither country has been dealt with directly so the fighting will go on until they are.



How long was that flash in the pan called the cold war?

dileas

tess


----------



## thunderchild (4 Jan 2009)

The only reason I did not include the Cold War was that it was fought by proxy in Korea, 4 Arab/Israeli wars, Vietnam, Cuba, Angola, Lebanon, Afghanistan etc these wars were not global in nature in so far as  the USSR and NATO (being the major powers by far) didn't fight it out directly.  This is much the same way that Iran and Syria are using Hezbollah and hamas to attack Israel.  

IF we are going to debate terminology then Gulf war-1 could be considered WW-3 given it's scope approval by the UN and number of nations that took part.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (4 Jan 2009)

Or you could take another view that there was no WWI or WWII - it was one Continental war (with a bit in Africa and slaughter in Gallipoli), with a 21 year hiatus for rearming/resupply and some tactics changes.  The Treaty of Versailles virtually ensured that there would be a European Round Two with the same major players in the same roles.


----------



## thunderchild (4 Jan 2009)

I tend to agree but there is the problem of fighting an Ideology not empire that separates the two ad makes them distinctive.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jan 2009)

twistedcables said:
			
		

> It began on or about New Year's 2009.  It began in the Holy Lands - as it is supposed to.  It is acknowledged in the eschatological writings of Jews, Christians and Muslims.



Funny, I thought it was just business as usual over there....


----------



## Haggis (4 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not really the Supply System, but the "Tendering", "Decision Making System" and then the "Manufacturing System".  Quite a long process these days.



Very true, George.  Couple that with the institutionalized aversion to buying any military kit "off the shelf" in order to maximize the economic benefits to Canada and "bolster" certain sectors of Canadian industry and business.  (Did we really need the LSVW???)


----------



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2009)

Phew....at least no one mentioned that crazy POLAR SHIFT apocalypse idea of 2012 again.  ;D And someone should think of introducing a special smiley with a tinfoil helmet.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> And someone should think of introducing a special smiley with a tinfoil helmet.














Best I could find....

But this is better!


----------



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Best I could find....
> 
> But this is better!



Thanks!!! PMedMoe!!!   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)




----------



## forza_milan (4 Jan 2009)

<sarcasm relating to posts related to BMQ/BMOQ>

If WW3 starts, are we allowed to bring our laptops? What about ipods? Will there be wireless hotspots active during WW3? I have already done a search and could not find anything regarding bringing i-pods to WW3. 

Thanks in advance.

</sarcasm> 

 ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jan 2009)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I tend to agree but there is the problem of fighting an Ideology not empire that separates the two ad makes them distinctive.



Which ideology are we talking about now:  international communism, or the many facets of radical Islam?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2009)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> The only reason I did not include the Cold War was that it was fought by proxy in Korea, 4 Arab/Israeli wars, Vietnam, Cuba, Angola, Lebanon, Afghanistan etc these wars were not global in nature in so far as  the USSR and NATO (being the major powers by far) didn't fight it out directly.  This is much the same way that Iran and Syria are using Hezbollah and hamas to attack Israel.
> 
> IF we are going to debate terminology then Gulf war-1 could be considered WW-3 given it's scope approval by the UN and number of nations that took part.




Well now you are confusing me.

First you state, that due to the length of time it has taken us, much less than "2 major Global Wars" that we are in for a long fight to build up to WW3.



			
				thunderchild said:
			
		

> Well in terms of time WW-1 was 4years, WW-2 was 6years, the war on terror is in it's 7th year and we still haven't toppled the 2 largest supporters of world terrorism being Iran and Syria I think that it is fair to say that we are on the way to WW-3.



Fair to say we are on our way to another global war??  Wars in Africa, Indo-China, Central America, Cuban Missile Crisis, and no global war.  Now we have a Major attack on US soil, two wars, and some countries snubbing their noses at the west and you can say we are on the way to a global war??

When I threw at you a situation, which took a lot more the "Seven Year's" you mentioned about the time it has take to fight the war on terror, a global war which brought us many time on the brink of total annihilation, you brush it off as two empires dukeing it out.  Last time I looked, we were fighting the evil ideology known as communism.



			
				thunderchild said:
			
		

> None of the major terrorist formations have been destroyed, Al quieda is reformed in Pakistan, Hamas is getting pasted now, Hezbollah is still operating both armed by Iran.  The Taliban is being equipped by Iran, Syria is providing logistics and training.  Neither country has been dealt with directly so the fighting will go on until they are.



Vietnam, North Korea, Cuba, Angola, Rhodesia…… Ya a good thing we never got our hands dirty by fighting the Soviets or China directly, eh?

So, sorry to sound crass, but in the name of Jobe was the intent of your original diatribe?  I think before you make any bold statements, you think through what you are posting.

Some of us have been around long enough to remember much more tense times…


dileas

tess


----------



## JimMorrison19 (4 Jan 2009)

forza_milan said:
			
		

> <sarcasm relating to posts related to BMQ/BMOQ>
> 
> If WW3 starts, are we allowed to bring our laptops? What about ipods? Will there be wireless hotspots active during WW3? I have already done a search and could not find anything regarding bringing i-pods to WW3.
> 
> ...



Don't know what I'd do if I couldn't read XKCD, Explosm, and Dinosaur Comics every day... and FACEBOOK! Oh noes!


----------



## Marshall (4 Jan 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Phew....at least no one mentioned that crazy POLAR SHIFT apocalypse idea of 2012 again.  ;D And someone should think of introducing a special smiley with a tinfoil helmet.



You mean the poll's gravitation shifting and creating catastrophic earthquakes worldwide...? oops.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Very true, George.  Couple that with the institutionalized aversion to buying any military kit "off the shelf" in order to maximize the economic benefits to Canada and "bolster" certain sectors of Canadian industry and business.  (Did we really need the LSVW???)



We needed a new light support vehicle, not the LSVW/POS.

Does not the traditional definition of a World War involve massed armies of allied countries fighting each other? In today's political climate, what superpower countries could possibly force project enough to warrant a total mobilization? China has a large army, but if I'm not mistaken they have a limited amphibious capability. The only power that I forsee would be the return of the Russians. They're half way to a dictatorship with Putin and his puppets, and have increased exponentially their defense spending.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

The point being that the build up of men, materials and munitions does not happen overnight.  It is a lengthy process and as you pointed out an "Warning Indicator" as to what a hostile nation may be up to.  That being said, how long would it take our Bureaucracy to respond in kind?


----------

